# Bearing lube



## spes (Oct 31, 2011)

Never hurts to ask  

Would it be ok to use Yamalube on the wheel bearings for the winter nap?


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 1, 2011)

I would stick with a high temp/water proof lithium based grease, grade 2.


----------



## spes (Nov 1, 2011)

roger that


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

I like Lubrimatic trailer bearing grease.


----------



## Sharpix (Nov 12, 2011)

The green grease, sticky lithium stinky POS.
I hate it with passion, but its somewhat waterproof!


----------

